# How many chances would you give a business before giving up?



## Pmedic828 (Jan 12, 2014)

Re: Best value for import tooling. brand & supplier recomendations                                                                                                                              
I am not sure if this is the correct place to post this but here goes: :angry:

My son and wife wanted to surprise me with some AXA tool holders for   Christmas 2013.  They looked up the necessary on the CDCO web site but   for some reason, could not order from the site.  They called and spoke   with someone at CDCO on the 10th of December.  They ordered various tool   holders and misc items.  They had given the person a valid Discover   card # over the phone.  The person stated that he would process the   order and call back soon with a tracking number from UPS.
She awaited his call, and after a few days, called to make sure that the   items were sent.  The salesman told her that the charge didn't go  thru.   So, around December 18, she called back again.  She repeated the   numbers on the card and the salesman said that he would take care of   this ASAP, taking our email address so he could notify us of the status   of the order.  He said that he would call with the necessary tracking   number anyway.  She asked him if it would be out by Christmas Eve and he   confirmed it.  Again, my wife waited until the 27th of December and  called  him back. The salesman stated that the charge still would not go  through and that he  didn't have time to call back because *HE WAS BUSY!* 
What makes this funny is that Discover notified my wife about 5 minutes after speaking with CDCO, that *possible  FRAUD* was taking place because there was *3 charges for the same amount  posted to the card* by CDCO, and Discover would not authorize the *4th charge*  until verifying with the card holder, my wife.  One was charged on December 10th, 18th, 21st.  *:whiteflag:After re-contacting him on January 3rd, he stated that the card didn't go thru again*.   At  this time, we notified him about the Fraud notice we received from   Discover card.  After some checking, he called back and told my wife   that he would credit all but 1 of the charges but he didn't have time to   ship the items because "*he was extremely busy*" and we would *"have to wait"*  till he *"got around to it"*.   She told him to cancel the order and he  refused.  She, in turn,  called Discover card and told them that she  still wanted the product  but needed to get it shipped.  :*****slap2:
I would assume that Discover Card called this salesman and informed him   about what was going on.  The salesman called us back later on Jan 3rd  and  gave us a tracking number which was verified on UPS website, while  he  was still on the phone, and we received the product a few days  later.
The product was in good order without problems, but be advised that IMHO, *you shouldn't have to BEG and Threaten a store to send your merchandise that you have paid for.*
I am not sure about ordering from CDCO again, even though the prices are   good.  I have had GREAT results from Enco, Victor Machine, Grizzly,  and  other sites that have provided PROMPT service, courtesy, and good   prices. 
Just thought you fellow machinists should know...  Any comments? :thinking:​


----------



## darkzero (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your experience but I am not surprised. Depending on the company's reputation & size, I do give second chances. With larger companies things have always been resolved. For CDCO, I will never give a second chance as long as that Frank dude is running it. I also had threaten further action to get a refund after months of empty promises. I stay far away from them & I'm not the only one here just on this forum.


----------



## xalky (Jan 13, 2014)

It's a shame really.... He's shooting himself in the foot and driving his business into the ground. He could have a great business, but this sort of thing has been going on over and over. There have been quite a few complaints about this guy in the recent months just on this forum. I would steer clear next time. I was tempted a few times to buy from CDCO because the pricing was good. I'm glad that i didn't.

Marcel


----------



## toag (Jan 13, 2014)

Aftr the horror stories others have posted about cdco I wouldnt give them a first chance.  web reviews hold weight with me.  I'd rather use tools4cheaP or chris at lms,  david  or ebay


----------



## TomS (Jan 13, 2014)

I've bought from CDCO and haven't had any problems but it's been a while since my last order.  IMHO I would give a vendor two chances.  If they fail on the first go round they get one more chance to make it right.  If they fail a second time I'm off to another vendor that want to keep my business.

Tom S


----------



## LJP (Jan 13, 2014)

I have purchased from CDCO in the past without incident. The mecrchandise is cheap and of questionable quality. The prices are very good. 
In my opinion, an honest mistake is a forgivable offense, and I could see a reason to try a vendor for a second time. 
What you (and many others) have described here is a company that does not respect or value it's customers.


----------



## cdndewey (Jan 13, 2014)

I bought some items from them a couple of months ago. When I spoke to the fellow I said I didn't want it shipped UPS, but rather USPS. He said he'd try to split up the order and put it in a couple of flat rate boxes. He succeded and I had my stuff quite quickly.

Needless to say I was quite pleased.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry to hear that some of you had trouble. I bought some items from CDCO about a year ago and I had no problems whatsoever, so I was quite happy. I was just thinking about ordering some more AXA toolholders from him in the near future, but I am wondering if I should rethink it.


----------



## reds (Jan 14, 2014)

I have bought from CDCO in the past and never had a problem. I use Paypal when I can.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 14, 2014)

I have dealt on a bunch of stuff with Frank at CDCO. Once I get past the language issue, I have always had good service and prompt delivery. Always been worth the effort to communicate. 
Jim


----------



## epanzella (Jan 15, 2014)

I have well over a dozen transactions with CDCO over the past two years and never a problem of any kind. I just received a tracking number this Tuesday for the order I placed Monday. I always order thru the website and even if I talk to someone on a tech issue I still hang up and order thru the site. I had a mail order business in the past and know that everything is set up to run like clockwork when an online order is placed thru the website. When you call in an order it strips the gears and requires an overworked staff to do things that are inefficient and that are tracked only by someone's memory. Go with the flow and you'll have better luck.

UPDATE;
My stuff arrived today, 72 hours from placing the order to the UPS guy handing me the package.


----------



## AR1911 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have bought from CDCO 4 or 5 times. One purchase last summer was placed online, credit card purchase, but nothing ever came. Called and emailed several times before he found time to ship my order.  He seems to have a pretty casual definition of customer service.   I can't say i won't order from them again, but they are way down my list now.  I check tools4cheap first, then Enco

BTW, while on this subject, *DO NOT order from AMTOOLS.com*. They list cheap prices, but they do not ship at all, and they have no working contact info.   Far as I can tell it's a simple scam.  I intend to contact the California AG


----------

